# Cuts in creases under toes?



## Okapi

DD has DH's feet, so there are already things I've had to deal with on her that I've never seen. Under her toes, she has creases, like not just when she curls her toes, they're always there. On both her middle toes, she now has a split in the skin. Anyone dealt with this, or have any idea what could be causing it? DH says to keep lotion on them in case they are drying out, so I've been putting some on after she goes to sleep (she won't let me when she's awake - they are really painful), but is there anything else I could do for them? It basically looks like she has a paper cut under there.

FTR, she spends most of her time at home barefoot, and I try to remember to take her shoes off in the car, too, but when she has shoes on for any time at all, her feet do get sweaty, and I'm sure that doesn't help. She also wears sandals a lot, would it be better to have socks to help with the sweating?

TIA!


----------



## Tjej

Could be athlete's foot (yeast infection of the toes). Treat for that and it should be better in less than a week.

Tjej


----------



## ASusan

I think you might be dealing with the same issue as the mother in this thread.

In short, something yeasty, as Tjej suggests.


----------



## momofmine

I can remember this happening to me as a kid. Not on every toe but I do remember it being very painful. I would not put lotion on them. What I remember is this happening in summer. My mom always made sure my feet stayed dry, especially drying between my toes after pool and showers or baths. She also put powder on the bottom of my feet which I guess helped dry them. Maybe it was yeast and drying it out helped them get better, I don't know. But I would definitely have her wear shoes more and not go barefoot so much.
It was so painful though. Hugs to your dd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## holliq

My little boy had this issue several years ago and the ped kept treating for yeast. Finally went to the dermatologist and she said eczema. We've since changed our diet a lot and it has gone away.

Holli


----------



## neetling

I got this as a kid and my kids do too. Our ped said it was eczema.


----------



## Okapi

Thanks for the ideas! Those never would have occurred to me, and DD has had eczema, & DH often has trouble with athletes foot, so both would make sense. My mom gave me some aloe/E to put on it while we were visiting and it looked much better the next day, so I'm leaning towards the eczema right now. I'm going to get some to use now that we are home, and if that doesn't clear it up, try something for yeast.


----------



## kittywitty

I always had it as a kid, and some of my kids do once in awhile-always in the summer. I was always told it was from keeping my feet too wet-swimming, baths, sweating, etc. You keep them dry and it stops happening.


----------



## Amen

Wash and dry feet thoroughly and then apply neosporin and renew intensive skin therapy to the feet and body. Wear clean socks. After toes are healed then just apply the renew cream to the feet every few days to keep them moisturizer.


----------

